# fresh meat



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Can I bring s fresh bacon joint back from the UK in my hand luggage. All the information i can find indicates its no problem


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe you can but why bother when you can get it here?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Haven't been able to find a decent size bit of gammon a most for Xmas dinner. Normally buy Spanish but they don't seem to do gammon joints


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevelin said:


> Haven't been able to find a decent size bit of gammon a most for Xmas dinner. Normally buy Spanish but they don't seem to do gammon joints


It's certainly possible. 

We went down to expats (near Benidorm) just last week and bought one for a friend. As you say, I haven't seen a proper Gammon joint in any Spanish supermarket or butchers.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Iceland at Puerto banus sell gammon joints.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to fly to and from the UK nearly every week when we lived in Prague and I brought back a range of foodstuffs as food quality in the Czech Republic was so poor.
I brought back bacon, sausages, frozen Quorn products, cheese....
The only problem I had was with the cheese as every time I brought back chunks of Cathedral Cheddar my bag was pulled out and searched. Apparently cheese can appear like Semtex on the screening device....
OH had tins of tuna in brine confiscated, presumably because of the liquid sloshing about...
Don't think I brought back pork chops or similar but if I did I don't remember so Ican't have encountered a problem with them, unlike the cheese.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a butcher on Facebook called Ye Ole Butcher and he can do proper gammons. He delivers as well...he is close to Malaga


----------

